# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  बबूसा खतरे में  (अनिल मोहन द्वारा रचित)

## anita

*इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है अनिल मोहन द्वारा रचित बबूसा खतरे में* 











*
इस सूत्र के प्रेरणास्रोत इस मंच के सदस्य उत्तराखंडी जी है, मार्गदर्शन के लिए उनका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद*

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## uttarakhandi

प्रिय अनिता जी ,

एक लम्बे समय से मंच से दूर रहा हूँ, पारिवारिक और स्वास्थ्य समस्याओं ने सामान्य जीवन जीना भी मुश्किल कर दिया है । 

हॉस्पिटल के ccu के बाहर बैठे हुए किसी ख़बर के इंतज़ार में समय काटना बहुत मुश्किल होता है । दिल कहता  है कुछ ख़बर मिले और दिमाग़ कहता है न मिले , होनी की pratyasha और unhoni के डर के  बीच मंच की प्रत्येक प्रविष्टि समय काटने और ध्यान बाँटने में madad करती थी ।

नए सूत्र और उपन्यास के लिए मेरी शुभकामनाएँ । 

आप वाक़ई मंच के लिए nisprah भाव से कार्य करती हैं । अपनी अतुलनीय मेहनत का श्रेय मुझे प्रदान कर आपने मुझे मंच का ऋणी बना दिया ।

----------


## anita

> प्रिय अनिता जी ,
> 
> एक लम्बे समय से मंच से दूर रहा हूँ, पारिवारिक और स्वास्थ्य समस्याओं ने सामान्य जीवन जीना भी मुश्किल कर दिया है । 
> 
> हॉस्पिटल के ccu के बाहर बैठे हुए किसी ख़बर के इंतज़ार में समय काटना बहुत मुश्किल होता है । दिल कहता  है कुछ ख़बर मिले और दिमाग़ कहता है न मिले , होनी की pratyasha और unhoni के डर के  बीच मंच की प्रत्येक प्रविष्टि समय काटने और ध्यान बाँटने में madad करती थी ।
> 
> नए सूत्र और उपन्यास के लिए मेरी शुभकामनाएँ । 
> 
> आप वाक़ई मंच के लिए nisprah भाव से कार्य करती हैं । अपनी अतुलनीय मेहनत का श्रेय मुझे प्रदान कर आपने मुझे मंच का ऋणी बना दिया ।



आदरणीय उत्तराखंडी जी 

भगवान से प्रार्थना है की आप और आपके परिवार पे सैदव अपनी कृपया दृष्ठि बनाये रखेl

मंच के साथ इतने लम्बे समय से जुड़ाव है अब जो भी करते है वो सब अपनी भावनाओ के तहत ही करते हैl




इन सभी सूत्रों के लिए प्रेरणा आपने ही दी है और मार्गदर्शन भी आपने ही किया अन्यथा ये सब संभव नहीं हो पाताl

जो भी कुछ मिला मैं सिर्फ उन्हें यहाँ सूत्र के तौर पे प्रस्तुत कर देती हु 



धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## uttarakhandi

फिर क्या हुआ ? 


बताइए न ,,,,,

----------


## anita

> फिर क्या हुआ ? 
> 
> 
> बताइए न ,,,,,



जी घर आई हुई हु; यहाँ पे नेट थोडा धीमा चलता है 

कल से फिर उसी तरह से आपको इस उपन्यास की कहानी पता चल जाएगी

----------


## jaikumar

aap ka upanyas acha hai

----------


## anita

> aap ka upanyas acha hai



सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................................  .............

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

...................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

उत्सुकता अपने चरम पर है , 


क्या होगा मिन्नो का , देवराज का , धारा का , नगीना का ,,,,,,,,






इंतज़ार  ------इंतज़ार

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

> उत्सुकता अपने चरम पर है , 
> 
> 
> क्या होगा मिन्नो का , देवराज का , धारा का , नगीना का ,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ये तो इसके आखिरी भाग में ही पता लग पायेगा जी

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## uttarakhandi

> ये तो इसके आखिरी भाग में ही पता लग पायेगा जी



हर शुरू का अंत निश्चित है इसका भी होगा ।


इंतज़ार करेंगे

----------


## anita

> हर शुरू का अंत निश्चित है इसका भी होगा ।
> 
> 
> इंतज़ार करेंगे



कुल जमा ६ भाग है जी इसके

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## Rajat Vynar

ये उपन्यास तो बड़ा मजेदार निकला। उत्तराखण्डी जी के सहयोग से अगला उपन्यास कौन सा आ रहा है?

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

*उपन्यास समाप्त*

----------


## anita

भाग ४    


*बबूसा का चक्रव्यूह*

----------

